# EVAP control solenoid (other than purge valve?)



## narek (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi,

I have a 99 beetle which has two codes

P0422 - cat converted
P0440 - evap leak

Previously the car would not start after pumping gas, so I replaced the EVAP purge valve with the Bosch piece off of Amazon. The car now starts at the pump no problems, however the code did not go away. Today I took the car to a shop for a different issue and also asked them to look at the codes, they told me that the EVAP code meant the 'control solenoid' (exact wording) needs replaced. I specifically asked them if they meant the purge valve and they said no, control solenoid. 

I can't find anything about a solenoid in the system other than the purge valve. Am I missing something?

Thanks


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Did you clear the codes after you replaced the purge valve and it came back? Or did you not do anything after the replacement?


----------



## narek (Aug 26, 2014)

I cleared the codes and they came back


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Try a hard reset? What are the current codes; different then the above? 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16806/P0422/001058

Check out the below; you have MORE valves to test and troubleshoot, in the system! For troubleshooting and testing info; look in the vw service manual: 

http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswagen/

16824/P0440/001088
Contents [hide] 
1 16824/P0440/001088 - EVAP Emission Control Sys: Malfunction
1.1 Possible Symptoms
1.2 Possible Causes
1.3 Possible Solutions
16824/P0440/001088 - EVAP Emission Control Sys: Malfunction

Possible Symptoms
Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) active
Possible Causes
Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System leaking
Evaporative Emission (EVAP) Canister Purge Regulator Valve (N80) faulty
Evaporative Emission (EVAP) Canister Purge Solenoid Valve (N115) faulty
Possible Solutions
Check Evaporative Emission (EVAP) System Sealing
Check Evaporative Emission (EVAP) Canister Purge Regulator Valve (N80)
Check Evaporative Emission (EVAP) Canister Purge Solenoid Valve (N115)


----------



## narek (Aug 26, 2014)

billymade said:


> Try a hard reset? What are the current codes; different then the above?
> 
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16806/P0422/001058
> 
> ...


Hmm, what is the procedure to reset?

This is what I don't get. Are N80 and N115 different things? From what I see online they look exactly the same and they seem to be just different names for the same part in different years.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

A hard reset: hold removed pos/neg battery cables together for 30 seconds and reconnect. To start troubleshooting the evap system; you need to follow testing procedures in the service manual.


----------

